# Talk to me about Quark please!



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

I googled it. But it says to use cultured buttermilk from the store. Can I culture my own buttermilk? how would I do that? I would like to avoid using store bought cultured cow's milk, just cause it screams "bad juju" to me to mix that nasty pasteurized/fake stuff with my goat's milk.

When I make quark the first time, can I save some to use as a future culture?

Also, anybody have a recipe for cream cheese?


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

When I first moved back to the US after having lived several years in Germany - where Quark is a staple - I searched for a recipe, as my German DH liked certain baked goods that require it. I couldn't find one (this was in 1977), but finally figured out that draining yogurt makes a decent substitute. I'm still not sure how it is properly made, but when I want some I just drain yogurt through cheesecloth or muslin to the desired consistency (you can add a bit of the whey back in if it drains too much). For cream cheese just drain it further. I prefer to use whole milk for both these products. As to cultured buttermilk, I got a starter culture from http://www.cheesemaking.com/ which makes a nice product. You can make subsequent batches from the first.
Would you post the recipe you have for Quark?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Great stuff, easy, no waste and tastes great. We just use a little of the buttermilk from the last batch to make the next. Just let it set for a while until room temp. We use the buttermilk in many things. It can be used both as cheese and in desserts. There are many ways to make it, some more flavorful (tart) than othersl....James


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Quark was a Ferangi that owned the bar on the Star Trek spin off Deep Space Nine



sorry- I couldn't help myself.


----------

